# Raw Land between Doniphan, MO and Pocahontas, AR



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Here is an ad that is on craigslist.com com today (Springfield, MO) (Farm and Garden).

Reply to: [email protected]
Date: 2008-06-04, 10:44AM CDT


26 acres for sale located in a community called Poynor, MO which is approximately 12 miles south of Doniphan, MO and 20 miles north of Pocahontas, AR. Remote location with lots of wildlife but only approximately 800 feet to highway. $1500 per acre. Call 573-429-3068 or 573-996-2746. 


Location: Southeast Missouri 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests

PostingID: 707299584


donsgal


----------



## AR Cattails (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey, I lived for 10 years in Poynor, Missouri, right on the Missouri/Arkansas state line.


----------

